# ABS/ASR/BRAKE lights illuminating - I NEED HELP!!



## GTIGuy28 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello to all...
I drive a 2000 VW GTI VR6
Yesterday while driving my traction control would decide to engage randomly. Even when i turned the ASR off it would still pulse the brakes. Later on while driving the ABS + ASR lights lit up on the dash along with the red BRAKE light flashing. The center data display was flashing STOP, BRAKE FAILURE. Anybody know of a cause/fix for this problem? I am Car knowledgeable so please tell me what u can. Thanks a ton!! 
Cal


----------



## jtt00vr6 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: ABS/ASR/BRAKE lights illuminating - I NEED HELP!! (GTIGuy28)*

I have a 2000 jetta vr6 and i am having the same problem. the only difference my brake light is not coming on.


----------



## GTIGuy28 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: ABS/ASR/BRAKE lights illuminating - I NEED HELP!! (jtt00vr6)*

ok, i do find it weird. it will do it randomly and even throws in a ABS fault now. When I start it up again the the lights usually clear...


----------



## efraingti (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: ABS/ASR/BRAKE lights illuminating - I NEED HELP!! (GTIGuy28)*

i have the same problem as well 
i hate it , at very slow speeds while turning it sounds like the brakes depress themselves or something, and the abs and traction light come on once in a while, its strange
i would like to know the cause of this problem as well


----------



## GTIGuy28 (Feb 10, 2009)

i got mine fixed!! since i had recently lowered my vw on coilovers there was a wire for the ABS and brake pads that had slackened and would rub on my rim. Every time it would touch the rim it grounded out and engaged the ABS/ASR/BARKE lights. Maybe check that out...


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ABS/ASR/BRAKE lights illuminating - I NEED HELP!! (GTIGuy28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIGuy28* »_i got mine fixed!! since i had recently lowered my vw on coilovers there was a wire for the ABS and brake pads that had slackened and would rub on my rim. Every time it would touch the rim it grounded out and engaged the ABS/ASR/BARKE lights. Maybe check that out...

Bingo!
Everytime you have this wierd modulator function at improper times...99% is always your wheel speed (ABS) sensor, or the senor's pickup toothed encoder wheel or magnet.


----------

